# 

## rafałek

Ile dajecie styropianu pod wylewkę? Jaka grubość wylewki?

----------


## Yahoda

> Ile dajecie styropianu pod wylewkę? Jaka grubość wylewki?


Ja dalem 10cm Austrotherm FS20 2 x 5 cm. Mam podloge na gruncie. Porownywalem z innymi firmami. 15 tego styropianu byla twardsza od 20 niektorych producentow. Na to wylewka 5cm z miksokreta ze zbrojeniem rozproszonym.

----------


## Wiech

To zależy .Jeżeli to jest podłoga na gruncie to minimum 10 cm. jeżeli jest ogrzewanie podłogowe to ok.15 cm .Wiech

----------


## Honorata

daje styropian 10 cm (tzn. dwa razy po 5), tak jest optymalnie, wylewka nie mniej niz 7 cm, ale jej grubosc zalezy tez od tego co chcesz w niej zatopic  np. kable grzejne-zwykle, czy akumulacyjne itd.

poszukaj w archiwum, bylo sporo watków na ten temat, w kazdym razie 5 cm styroipanu w podloge to absolutne minimum, niektorzy na forum klada wiecej niz 10 cm styroipanu w podloge, ale ja boje sie troche efektu uginania podlogi, pękania itd

----------


## RicK

"daje styropian 10 cm (tzn. dwa razy po 5), tak jest optymalnie, wylewka "nie mniej niz 7 cm, ale jej grubosc zalezy tez od tego co chcesz w niej zatopic np. kable grzejne-zwykle, czy akumulacyjne itd. 

czy mogłabyś rozwinąć troche tematu
chodzi jaka grubość wylewki pod  kable grzejne (grzanie akumulacyjne)  
planuje tak styropian + folia + 4 cm wylewki (na to kable) + 3 cm wylewka

----------


## Honorata

ja prawdopodobnie też tak będe mieć, 4+3 lub 4+4, choć nie jest to wersja na typowa akumulacyjną podłogę, bo do tego wymagane byłoby myslę ze 10-15 cm wylewki (zeby ta odpowiednio gruba warstwa spelniala swoja akumulacyjna role), ale chyba wole miec troche wyzsze pomieszczenie niz grubsza podloge, wielu forumowiczow pisalo wczesniej, ze 7-8 cm wylewki dla kabli grzejnych wystarczą

----------


## invx

12cm

----------


## Bard13

10 cm styropianu i wychodzi ok 7 cm wylewki.

Styropianu można dać więcej (np 12 cm) i będzie przyjemniej chodzić boso, ale uwzględnij to przy laniu chudziaka, czy ci się 20 cm zmieści.
Po prostu trzeba przewidzieć poziom podsypania wewnątrz budynku ze względu na grubość wylewek i styropianu

----------


## rafałek

Chciałem dać 5 styropianu i 5 wylewki, ale po Waszych wypowiedziach widzę, że trzeba będzie podmurować okno w wykuszu (gdzieś o jedną cegłę czyli 6 cm). Da mi to możliwość zrobienia 10 cm styropianu i 6 cm wylewki i grzejnik 30 cm wysoki wejdzie bez kłopotu...   :big grin:  

Dzięki za podpowiedzi.

----------


## mik99

1. B10: 10cm
2. Fs 20: 2x5cm

tak u mnie  :Wink2:

----------


## kret

dałem 16cm (2*po 8 FS20) i wylewka B20 - 9 cm w przypadku podłogi na gruncie

na stropie natomiast 5 cm FS20 i wylewka 7-8 cm B20

----------


## Oldswan

Hymm a mnie architekt przekonuje ze 5 cm w zupełnosci wystarczy (tak było w projekcie i indagowałem go jeszcze o to) Ale ja i tak dam co najmniej 8 cm. Ciekawe czyżby architekt miał na pieńku z producentami styropianu   :Confused:   :Wink2:

----------


## rafałek

Mam już mętlik. Dziś rozmawiałem z dwoma osobami które twierdzą, że mieszkają już od pewnego czasu na 5 cm styropianu i jest OK. Czy jest ktoś na forum kto ma mało styropianu i jest mu ciepło?

----------


## tom soyer

jesli dajecie po 10..12cm styropianu na gruncie to ile dajecie na scianach??   :ohmy:

----------


## Gutek & Fredek

Mój architekt przekonuje mnie, zę polska norma w ogóle nie przewiduje styropianu w podłodze na gruncie. Twierdzi, że ziemia sama w sobie jest ciepła i to od dołu będzie szło ciepło do góry, a  włożenie styropianu zahamuje ten przepływ ciepła. Podobnie uważają budowlańcy, z którymi rozmawiam. 
Mimo to kazałm  zaprojektować 5 cm i nie wiem czy dobrze zrobiłam. Może zrezygnować całkiem, a może dać jeszcze więcej? Radźcie!  :Roll:

----------


## tom soyer

to zalezy na jakim poziomie znajduje sie posadzka. 
ponizej 1m temperatura zimie raczej nigdy nie spada ponizej 4° a wiec jest sporo cieplejsza niz powietrze zima. jesli posadzka jest na poziomie 0 to moze warto dodac troche cm styropianu aby zniwelowac mostki cieplne przez grunt.

----------


## Honorata

tak mój kierownik i budowlancy też przekoznują ze 5 cm styropianu w podlodze to maksimum, tylko ze to nie oni bedą placic rachunki za ogrzewanie, w wylewce bede miec elektryczne kable grzejne, to po co mam ogrzewac nimi grunt, wszytkie publikacje Muratora i Ładnego domu zalecaja obecnie 10 lub wiecej (ale wiecej niz 10 nie dam-boje sie jak pisalam uginania sie i pekania podlogi)

----------


## Bard13

> Mam już mętlik. Dziś rozmawiałem z dwoma osobami które twierdzą, że mieszkają już od pewnego czasu na 5 cm styropianu i jest OK. Czy jest ktoś na forum kto ma mało styropianu i jest mu ciepło?


 Zależy dla kogo co jest OK.
Jak lubisz siedzieć boso przy stole na kafelkach, to weź 10 cm.

jak chodzisz w pluszowych kapciach z watą, to nie musisz stosować.

Czy dasz 1, 2, 5 czy 10 cm to Twój wybór ale inny komfort, ja osobiście nie wierzę w ciepłotę matki Ziemii i wolę się odizolować

----------

Ja dałem 6 cm chudego betonu, na to 2 x 6 FS 20, na to folie aluminiową i wodne ogrzewanie podłogowe, a na to 6-7 cm wylewki,  na to 1 cm gresu polerowanego. Powiem jaki efekt jak zacznę grzać. Nie mniej teraz mieszkam w domu, który ma wysypane 30 cm keramzytu i podłoga zimą jest chłodna ale do wytrzymania dla gołej stopy. Dla większego komfortu chodzę w kapciach, bądź skarpetach, ale dzieciaki potrafią latac boso.

----------


## Jezier

Ja dałem 14 cm styropianu 2x po 7. W sumie nie za dużo. To najgorzej izolowana przegroda w moim domu.

----------


## tom soyer

> Zależy dla kogo co jest OK.
> Jak lubisz siedzieć boso przy stole na kafelkach, to weź 10 cm.
> 
> jak chodzisz w pluszowych kapciach z watą, to nie musisz stosować.
> 
> Czy dasz 1, 2, 5 czy 10 cm to Twój wybór ale inny komfort, ja osobiście nie wierzę w ciepłotę matki Ziemii i wolę się odizolować


mozesz dac nawet 30cm styropianu a temperatura podlogi bez ogrzewania na pewno sie nie bedzie roznic jak w przypadku 5cm.

cieplo jak mowia wszytskie prawa fizyki "ucieka" do gory a ziemia jest stosunkowo dobrym izolatorem. w koncu z czego robi sie cegly?

jedynie w przypadku ogrzewania podlogowego warto oprocz paru centymetrow styropianu zastosowac ekran/folie aby wykorzystac cale  cieplo promieniowania.

Powiem przekornie: na pewno straty wynikajace z wentylacji grawitacyjnej beda wieksze niz straty przez niezaizolowana cieplnie posadzke. warto sie wiec zastanowic przed nadmiernym zainwestowaniem w izolacje posadzek.

----------


## Jezier

Ciepło ucieka we wszystkich kierunkach. Nie tylko do góry.

----------


## tom soyer

> Ciepło ucieka we wszystkich kierunkach. Nie tylko do góry.


jasne  :smile: 
ale warto zwrocic na przewodnictwo cieplne.
ale ile wg zasady "przynajmniej 10cm na posadzce" trzebaby dac ocieplajac sciany?

jestem ciekaw bo mozna znalezc sporo postow z przytoczonymi obliczeniami dla scian. moze ktos z was sie pokusil i policzyl takze dla posadzki na gruncie? i gdzie lezy to optimum ekonomiczne? jestem ciekaw wynikow bo obecnie zamierzam ocieplic posadzki w piwnicy ale 10cm styropianu i 7cm wylewki spowoduje ze w piwnicy bede chyba musial chodzic na kolanach.

----------


## Jezier

Optimum ekonomiczne ocieplania podłogi jest niemożliwe do obliczenia dla wszystkich. U jednego będzie to 5 u innego 15 cm. Zależy od zbyt wielu czynników. Jeśli dobrze pamiętam to 10 cm styropianu w podłodze na gruncie daje współczynnik przewodzenia U około 0,3. Budując ściany o takim współczynniku dobrze byłoby mieć podłogę podobną.
Co do piwnicy to nie inwestuj w ocieplanie jej podłogi. Chyba, że to ma być mieszkalna piwnica. Ociepl ściany piwniczne a jeśli się upierasz to daj góra kilka cm w podłogę.
W moim domu ściany mają wsp. przenikania ciepła ok 0,13 a podłoga na gruncie 0,2-0,23 chyba. Do tego powierzchnia podłogi jest większa niż powierzchnia ścian. Procentowo czmycha przez moją podłogę strasznie dużo drogiego ciepełka. Tylko przez okna ucieka więcej   :cry:

----------


## woreczek

> Nie tylko do góry.


Podmieniłbym na "Ale przeważnie do góry", jeżeli mówimy oczywiście o ciepłym powietrzu we wnętrzu budynku

----------


## Jezier

Obliczając ile ciepła ucieka do góry a ile w dół bierze się pod uwagę opory przejmowania ciepła. I tak się składa, że ten opór dla strumienia ciepła w górę Rsi=0,1 a kierunek w dół Rsi=0,17. A więc różnica to R=0,07 z korzyścią dla podłogi. Niewiele jeśli ma się na uwadze, że opór cieplny 10 cm styropianu to 2,5

----------


## tom soyer

> Obliczając ile ciepła ucieka do góry a ile w dół bierze się pod uwagę opory przejmowania ciepła. I tak się składa, że ten opór dla strumienia ciepła w górę Rsi=0,1 a kierunek w dół Rsi=0,17. A więc różnica to R=0,07 z korzyścią dla podłogi. Niewiele jeśli ma się na uwadze, że opór cieplny 10 cm styropianu to 2,5



oczywiscie opor cieplny 10cm styropianu na podlodze i na sicanie jest ten sam tylko ze temp podlogi prawie nigdy nie spoda ponizej 4° (16° roznicy do temp wnetrza) za to za sciana moze byc i -20 (40° roznicy). Dlatego sensowne wydaje mi sie - z uproszczeniem - takie ocieplanie podlogi aby wspolczynniki przenikania tez zachowaly ta proporcje.

u mnie piwnica ma byc pomieszczeniami "technicznymi" a wiec male labo, kotlownia z pralnia, cinema-room ( :wink: ) i pom. na sprzety "sportowe". nie bede przesadzal wiec ze styropianem.

ale w najblizszym czasie bedziemy tez robic posadzki u moich rodzicow a tam nie ma piwnicy. dlatego takze technologia ocieplenia takie podlogi bardzo mnie interesuje. jako wykonczenie maja przyjsc dechy wiec moze zamiast styropianu uzyc welny?

----------


## a-kra

my dajemy 7 cm ( 4 + 3), a pod tym papa + folia.

----------


## Gesiu

Ludzie a jak macie w projektach???

----------


## Honorata

zwykle Gesiu w projektach mamy mniej, tzn. ciensze warstwy

----------


## Jezier

W moim projekcie było 10 cm.
*Tom Soyer* Obliczając współczynnik przenikania ciepła dla podłogi na gruncie oprócz oporów poszczególnych warstw dodaje się także opór gruntu, który jest pod podłogą. Opór ten przyjmuje się uproszczony z tabeli. O takiej:
http://www.republika.pl/jezier/podloga.html
Następnie do obliczania zapotrzebowania na ciepło budynku przyjmuje się jedną wartość temperatury zewn. dla ścian, dachu, podłóg.

----------


## tom soyer

> W moim projekcie było 10 cm.
> *Tom Soyer* Obliczając współczynnik przenikania ciepła dla podłogi na gruncie oprócz oporów poszczególnych warstw dodaje się także opór gruntu, który jest pod podłogą. Opór ten przyjmuje się uproszczony z tabeli. O takiej:
> http://www.republika.pl/jezier/podloga.html
> Następnie do obliczania zapotrzebowania na ciepło budynku przyjmuje się jedną wartość temperatury zewn. dla ścian, dachu, podłóg.


sprobowalem policzyc sam.
z moich obliczen wynika, ze aby uzyskac na gruncie podobne parametry do scian (np silka 40cm, R=0, :cool:  wystarczy w najzimniejszej strefie dac 6cm styropianu FS15 (4,5cm FS20 R=0,03/0,04), powyzej 4m od scian zewnetrzych wystarczy 4cm FS15 (lub 3cm FS20). Jesli ktos chce cieplej moze dolozyc styropianu.

zgadza sie?

----------


## rafałek

Czytam i czytam i jestem coraz głupszy. Mam chudziak i teraz conajwyżej by dać więcej styropianu trzeba będzie podmurować najniższe okno w wykuszu o jedną cegłę (a żona szepcze, dajmy więcej, dajmy więcej) tylko czemu, skoro człowiek który mieszka na 5 cm mówi, że zimą jest ciepło?

----------


## Jezier

Rafałek. Współczynnik przenikania ciepła przegród, czy to podłogi, czy ściany nie ma wpływu na temeraturę wewnątrz domu.

----------


## Wojtek33

a co to jest zbrojenie rozproszone na podlodze? takie wylewki tez sie zbroi?

----------


## Jezier

Tom soyer. U mnie podobnie. Opór gruntu w strefie pierwszej to 0,5 - czyli jak 2 cm styropianu, a w strefie frugiej 0,945 jak 4 cm styropianu.
Współczynni przenikania ciepła dla 14 cm - 0,21 i 0,195, dla 10 cm 0,28 i 0,25 a dla 5 cm styropianu 0,44 i 0,37. Każda z tych wartości mieści się w normie ale ja wolę gdy cieka mi mniej ciepła z domu   :Lol:

----------


## Joasia

Dajemy 15 cm styropianu i na to gdzieniegdzie 8 cm wylewki a gdzie indziej legary i deski. A w ścianach mam 15 cm wełny.

----------


## RYDZU

Ja mam nad chudziakiem podmurowane o jeden bloczek silikatu (22cm).
I pod wylewkę na gruncie pójdzie 2x7 cm styropianu i na to 8-9 cm wylewki 
zbrojonej. Zbrojonej dlatego bo to garaż, a docelowo warsztat w którym będą stały 
maszyny.

Piętro u nas będzie mieszkalne i tam też będzie podłogówka. I zastanawiam się 
nad wysokością styropianu na górze, żeby za wiele nie grzać dołu. Na razie 
wykoncypowałem 8 cm styropianu + 8 wylewki + 2 cm warstwy powierzchniowej 
i wszystkie okna będą tak umieszczone, żeby ten wymiar uwzględnić.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ew-ka

u nas też będzie 10 cm + 8 wylewka
Brat ma 10 cm i można zimą bez kapci chodzić -jest cieplo 
I O TO CHODZI    :Lol:  

już na etapie murowania ścian przyjęliśmy taką wysokość ,żeby 10 styropianu się zmieściła...

----------

> Mam już mętlik. Dziś rozmawiałem z dwoma osobami które twierdzą, że mieszkają już od pewnego czasu na 5 cm styropianu i jest OK. Czy jest ktoś na forum kto ma mało styropianu i jest mu ciepło?


mam sciany fundamentowe całkowicie obsypane ziemia - nie widziałem potrzeby stosowac grubszej izolacji od gruntu 
ziemia w zimie oddaje ciepło
kto ma piwnice ten  wie jaka panuje tam temperatura w zimie

----------


## tom soyer

> kto ma piwnice ten  wie jaka panuje tam temperatura w zimie


u mnie sciany piwnic sa ocieplone 10cm styropianem. w nieogrzewanej piwnicy zawsze mam 10°..12° (czy latem czy zima) - najlepsza temperatura dla wina  :big grin: .



piszecie ze inni maja 10cm styropianu i maja ciepla podloge. ale moze efekt ten da sie uzyskac mniejsza iloscia styropianu. dodanie kolejnych 10cm wcale nie sprawi ze podloga bedzie cieplejsza (jak pisal jezier).
nie wiem tez co daje astronomiczne wg mnie zwiekszanie grubosci styropianu pod podlogowka skoro opor cieplny warstwy nad nia jest kilkadziesiat razy mniejszy niz pod nia. straty powodowane przez wyciag kuchenny beda na pewno wieksze niz przez ocieplona 5cm styropianu posadzke (policzcie sami). Moze wiec zamiast w 20m3 styropianu zainwestowac w rekuperator?

----------


## Jezier

tom soyer. Opory poszczególnych warstw sumują się. Im całkowity opór jest większy tym lepiej. Wkładam styropian aby mi mniej ciepła uciekało przez podłogę a nie poto aby wylewka była cieplejsza. U mnie przez podłogę mimo 14 cm styropianu ucieka znacznie więcej ciepła niż przez wentylację (z rekuperatorem).

----------


## Grzegorz63

No to jestem chyba rekordzistą, bo w części niepodpiwniczonej domu- czyli "podłoga na gruncie" dałem 20 cm styropianu. Tak jakoś wyszło, że ekipa zrobiła taką głęboką wannę, mieli na chudziaka sypać piasek i dawać 10 cm styropianu, ale trochę mi było szkoda żeby tą wannę zasypywać piachem i dałem 20 cm styropianu. Mam ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu.

----------


## Joasia

brzoza, gdybym miała piwnicę, to też bym w niej podłogi nie ocieplała. Ale jest różnica pomiędzy temperaturą ziemi na głębokości około metra (rzeczywiście ok. 4 st. C), a temperaturą ziemi na poziomie gruntu (nawet duuużo poniżej zera).
Joasia

----------

> tom soyer. Opory poszczególnych warstw sumują się. Im całkowity opór jest większy tym lepiej. Wkładam styropian aby mi mniej ciepła uciekało przez podłogę a nie poto aby wylewka była cieplejsza. *U mnie przez podłogę mimo 14 cm styropianu ucieka znacznie więcej ciepła niż przez wentylację (z rekuperatorem).*


uznałem, ze takie wymuszone metody zatrzymania ciepła za wszelka cene w domu 
zamiast 

*zainwestowania w opał ...*
przeczą logice i nie sprawdzą sie na dłuzsza mete 
wg mnie dom ma byc zarówno ogrzewany jak i wietrzony 
takie wyizolowanie sie spowoduje po pewnym czasie rozwój bakteri i roztoczy
grzyby i alergie  
odporne na antybiotyki 

błeee 

wole chłodniej  ... i świerzsze  powietrze 
i nie kieruję sie chwilowymi trendami Joasiu ...

 :big grin:

----------


## Jezier

Mój dom jest i dobrze wietrzony i dobrze ogrzewany ale inwestować to ja wolę w inne instrumenty niż opał.

----------


## Przemek72

ja mam 12 cm styropianu i okolo 9-10 betonu ale bylo tyle potrzebne aby poziomy sie zgadzaly... gdyby nie to, dalbym troche mniej

----------


## jeżyk

Jezier. Jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem to przyjmowałeś w obliczeniach taką sama temp. zewnętrzną dla ścian i podłóg ? Jeżeli tak to błąd. Temp. gruntu poniżej 1m = 8C dla wszystkich stref. PN 82/B-02403.
Jeżeli chodzi o dach to też nie jest to takie oczywiste, zależy to od konstrukcji - czy jest tam pr5zestrzeń wentylowna itd.

----------


## jeżyk

Gutek &Fredek twuj archtekt podważa II zasadę termodynamiki i nie zna obowiązującuch przepisów (rozporządzeń)

----------

> Jezier. Jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem to przyjmowałeś w obliczeniach taką sama temp. zewnętrzną dla ścian i podłóg ? Jeżeli tak to błąd. Temp. gruntu poniżej 1m = 8C dla wszystkich stref. PN 82/B-02403.
> Jeżeli chodzi o dach to też nie jest to takie oczywiste, zależy to od konstrukcji - czy jest tam pr5zestrzeń wentylowna itd.


jeżyk 
-  własnie  duzo zalezy jakie dane podstawisz do obliczeń 
wynik wyjdzie równiez diametralnie różny jeśli w budynku jest
stosunkowow duza posadzka (dom parterowy) i grzeje sie kosztownym ( lub najkosztowniejszym) źródłem energii 
inny 
przy małej posadzce (dom wielokondygnacyjny) i tanim źródle energii
w tym szkopuł ze jesli dla jednego cos jest  b a r d z o opłacalne 
dla drugiego
nie musi ...

----------


## janzar

> a co to jest zbrojenie rozproszone na podlodze? takie wylewki tez sie zbroi?


można skorzystać z linku 
http://www.allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=33507402

gdzie wyjaśniam cechy włókien pozdrawiam janzar

----------


## tom soyer

> tom soyer. Opory poszczególnych warstw sumują się. Im całkowity opór jest większy tym lepiej. Wkładam styropian aby mi mniej ciepła uciekało przez podłogę a nie poto aby wylewka była cieplejsza. U mnie przez podłogę mimo 14 cm styropianu ucieka znacznie więcej ciepła niż przez wentylację (z rekuperatorem).


opory oczywiscie sie sumuja ale od pewnej grubosci ocieplenia podloga szybciej przyjmuje cieplo niz traci przez warstwy ocieplenia i ziemi. wtedy jej temperatura zalezy od sposobu ogrzewania i temperatury w pomieszczeniu. Chodzilo mi o to ze podloga nie bedzie cieplejsza niz powietrze tylko dzieki xxcm styropianu.

zeby zobaczyc ile wynosza straty na wentylacje i jak sie je liczy odsylam do najnowszego Ladnego Domu. Policzcie jeszcze straty u was przez  podloge i porownajcie ze staratmi wentylacyjnymi obliczonymi dla wlasnego domu i podajcie jaki jest ich stosunek oraz grubosc ocieplenia posadzki. jestem ciekaw wynikow. moze wreszcie uda sie ustalic optymalna grubosc styropianu.

----------


## woj_s

Szwagier ma ponad 100letni dom ... w kazdym pokoju sa deski podlogowe ..a pod nimi .... piach ..... zadnego izolatora .... a zima ma ciepla podloge  .... dlatego wiec podczas rozbudowy swojego domu dalem platy styropianu FS20 5cm tylko przy scianach kolo piwnicy. Oczywiscie od strony piwnicy ocieplilem sufit (podloge parteru). Sadze ze to sie sprawdzi. Wg mnie najwazniejsze aby zabezpieczyc sciany i dach (szczegolnie dach) przed utrata ciepla. 
Poza tym wierze w to ze ziemia latem przyjmuje cieplo, zima oddaje.

----------


## mack

stoję właśnie przed tym dylematem.
Powiedzcie czy kładliście styropian w miejscach gdzie ma stać ciężki "sprzęt" - kominek, kocioł zasobnik wody?
I jaką macie wysokość pokoju od posadzki do tynku na suficie?

----------


## mundzia

hmmm... nie bardzo mnie przekonuje takie zdanie, ktore tu padlo kilka razy, że latem ziemia akumuluje ciepło a zimą oddaje... no dobrze, ale co z tego, jesli zimą nadal różnica między temperaturą w domu a temperaturą ziemi pod domem jest na tyle duza, ze zdodnie z prawami fizyki ciplo bedzie "uciekało" do ziemi bo te temperatury będą dążyły do wyrównania sie... im większa różnica temperatur tym ten proces jest silniejszy... mysle że zimą ta różnica ma jakies 15 stopni.. hmmm   :Roll:  

my dajemy 15 cm styropianu, na 20 cm nasz kierownik sie nie chcial zgodzic bo twierdzil ze to przesada   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam  :smile: 

mundzia

----------


## yupiter

Czyli każdy według uznania. Kiedyś domy miały podłogi bez styropianu i też żyli i było ciepło. A poza tym zależy co się chce położyć na górze. Jak drewno, to odczucie ciepła będzie i tak większe przy 5 cm styropianu, niż na kafelkach przy 10, czy 15 cm. Ja osobiście daję na parterze 8 cm styropianu (2 + 6) i 6 cm wylewki + 2 cm desek. Tam gdzie będzie podłogówka będzie 4 cm + 5 cm styropianu, no i 5 cm wylewki. Na piętrze wrzucę 5 cm styropianu (niezaleznie od tego, czy z podłogówką, czy bez) no i 6 cm wylewki. Fundamenty mam wyprowadzone do góry na jakiś 1 metr i w środku wysypane piaskiem, z zewnątrz ocieplone styropapą (chyba 6 cm) i obrzucone ziemią. YP

----------

ja dałem 10cm FS 20 (2x5 na przekładke) na to rurki podłogówki i 7-8 cm wylewki, oczywwiscie folia i zbrojenie naturalnie

brat moj tez tak ma i jest naprawde super
szkoda grzac gruntu pod domem


zobacz zdjecia

----------


## yupiter

Nie mogę tam zaglądać, bo ten Twój gril mnie prześladuje  :wink: 
YP

----------

oj tam Yupiter szaszłyczki babci Hani

----------


## mack

ponieważ było pare nowych postów jeszcze raz zadaję pytanie - czy na podłodze parteru dajecie styropian w miejscach gdzie mam stać ćiężki "sprzęt" - typu kocioł, kominek - spotkałem się z rozwiązaniem bez styropianu pod kominkiem

----------


## yupiter

Mój gościu od kominka powiedział, że definitywnie bez styropianu. YP

----------


## lonly

U mnie jest tak: folia /12 cm keramzyt/folia/chudziak a dalej będzie 2x 5 cm styropianu/ 7 cm wylewki w tym podłogówka. Pod kominkiem nie powinno byc styropianu. Ja zamierzam w miejscu gdzie będzie kominek dać keramzyt albo sypki albo zmieszany z cementem do wysokości styropianu a potem wylewka z miksokretu oczywiście to miejsce oddylatowane od pozostałej powierzchni. Keramzyt ma izolacyjność nieco niższą od styropianu ale jest o wiele twardszy. Natomiast nie wiem czy nie zrobiłem błędu kupując na izolację piętra styropian akustyczny dwie warstwy na mijankę 2.3 cm i 3,3 na który pójdzie 5-6 cm wylewki. Podobno na pietrze nie daje się styropianu akustycznego w dwóch warstwach i czy ta wylewka do akustyka nie za cienka. Czy coś wiecie na ten temat?

----------


## KSERO

U mnie płyta pod kominek jest oddylatowana od reszty, zazbrojona sietką i prętami i nie ma styropianu w tej części podłogi.
Ale mój kominek będzie z kamienia - czyli ciężki!

----------


## marzena6

podobno żeby styropian spełniał swoją rolę i izolował wylewka nie może być grubsza niż 4-5 cm. Ja mam 5 cm a pod kominkiem nie ma styropianu wogóle - no coż sam wkład waży .... jak dla mnie to tonę - próbowałąm podnieść :smile:

----------


## Edybre

> *podobno żeby styropian spełniał swoją rolę i izolował wylewka nie może być grubsza niż 4-5 cm.* Ja mam 5 cm a pod kominkiem nie ma styropianu wogóle - no coż sam wkład waży .... jak dla mnie to tonę - próbowałąm podnieść


  :ohmy:  A dlaczego? Grubość wylewki zależy od grubości styropianu. Przy 10 cm styropianu wylewka powinna mieć 6-7 cm. jak ktoś da 20cm styropianu to pewnie ok 8-9 wylewki.  Przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym minimum to 6 cm.

----------


## iwona 213

mam do rozdysponowania 20 cm grubosci, ile dać styropianu i ile wylewki, pod podłogówke i bez podłogówki??  czy 13 cm styro i 7 wylewki może być???

----------


## Renia

Może być, Iwona.

----------


## BungoI

W projekcie mamy 5 cm ale dajemy 10 pod podłogówkę + 7cm wylewki.

----------


## Roman77

Chciałem zapytać o ułożenie siatki w wylewce miksokretem nad rurami ogrzewania podłogowego.
Gdzie siatkę stalową najlepiej umieścić, nad czy pod rurami.
pozdrawiam

----------


## mamamatinka

pamiętam, że był już wątek właśnie o tej siatce - czy na górze czy na dole - temat mnie raczej nie dotyczył więc nie pamiętam szczeógółów ale dyskusja była ostra raczej z przewagą tych co twierdzili, że na dole by rurki do siatki doczepiać, była też silna opcja - nie dawać siatki w ogóle tylko włókna polipropylenowe do wylewki i problem z głowy. jeśli się mylę niech mnie ktoś poprawi

A ja mam pytanko do instalatorów podłogówki - czy poziom termoizolacji pod podłogówkę musi być jakiś super dokładny??? Znaczy chdzi mi oto , że na powierzchni chudziaka na parterze mam spadek - różnica poziomów między przodem domu a tyłem to maks. 3 cm. Czy w związku z tym mam wyrównywac jakoś chudziaka (co niby radzi Pan od c.o.) czy po prostu w pewnych miejscach zrobić grubszą izolację i uzskać poziom mniej więcej??? a wyrównać do idealnego poziomu już wylewką?????

----------


## mamamatinka

o Roman, akurat natknęłam się na coś co cię może zaciekawić co do siatki http://forum.muratordom.pl/podlogowk...t=podłogówka

----------


## groblus

witam forumowiczow
teraz jestem na etafie przygotowan przez wiosennymi pracami i na pierwszy ogien idzie tynkowanie i wylewki (w tej kolejnosci)
do rozplanowania mam ok. 35 cm posadzki (mam juz kilka centymetrow chudziaka),  moj plan na teraz wyglada nastepujaco:
- dysperbit + folia
- keramzyt (15 cm)
- styropian (2 x 6 cm)
- folia pod podlogowke (w miejscach wystepowania)
- wylewka 8 cm 
 podloga jest dosc mocno podniesiona ze wzgledu na moja mala fobie wilgociowa (ziemia slabo przepuszcza wode w mojej okolicy i na wiosne jest dosc mokro)
mam w zwiazku z tym kilka pytan:

- musze zrezygnowac z papy bo juz mam rozlozona hydralike w pexie i nie chce na to klasc papy termozgrzewalnej, rozumiem ze dysperbit + folia wystarczy

- keramzyt - czy sypie sie go "luzem" czy rozrabia z niewielka iloscia betonu, ot tak "zeby zlapal"

- czy jest sens oddzielac warstwe - keramzyt - styropian np. folia ?

- czy wy doswiadczeni forumowicze macie jakies pomocne uwagi w mojej kwestii ?
prozdrawiam
groblus

----------


## Andrzej75

Witam

Mamy podobny problem.
Około 25 cm przestrzeni na wykonanie posadzki. Planujemy:
- 7 + 10 cm styropian
- 8 cm wylewka

Grubość warstwy styropianu nie wynika z właściwości izolacyjnych, ale chcemy podnieść nieco poziom podłogi.
Na pierwszy rzut oka wszystko jest w porządku, ale fachowcy mają zastrzerzenia. Twierdzą, że tak gruba warstwa styropianu może się po pewnym czasie uginać np pod ciężarem mebli. Ewentualne skutki - deformacje powierzchni i pęknięcia. 

Czy mieszka ktoś na takiej warstwie styropianu i może potwierdzić lub zaprzeczyć ? A może są jakieś inne tanie i zapewniające odpowiednią wytrzymałość metody ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zonzi

Ja daje 17 cm twardszego EPS 200 zamiast EPS 100. Roznica w kosztach 120 m2 wyszla mi 1500 PLN a bede spal spokojniej. Teraz sie styropian sezonuje i niedlugo robie wylewki. 
Jak sie sprawdzi / nie sprawdzi to za rok moge napisac   :Lol:

----------


## GreDi

UP. 
Czy coś w tej kwestii się zmieniło, przy współczesnej eko modzie?
Miałem zamiar dać 2x5. Ale po przeczytaniu tego wątku zaczynam mieć wątpliwości, czy nie powinienem podpić grubość całości do około 15cm.

----------


## fotohobby

Zmieniło się tylko tyle,  że nam prąd/gaz/węgiel zdrożał i pewnie drożeć będzie. Więc Twój wybór.

----------


## Jacek06

Czytam ten wątek ale nie trafiłem na kwestię która mnie interesuje.
Mianowicie chcę nisko umieścić podłogę na gruncie. 
      Widzę to tak: podsypka polistyren extrudowany ( np 12 -14 cm) może być z fazą aby nie dawać  2 warstw.
Dalej w górę- płyta betonowa np 10-12 cm (mój wykonawca chce dać 15) - tutaj izolacja pozioma - czyli mamy punkt zero. Do tego 5-6 cm wylewki z mixokreta. Nie będę dawał ogrzewania podłogowego. Chcę w przyszłości zastosować promienniki podczerwieni - ogrzewają sprzęty, ludzi, ściany (akumulacja ciepła) przy II taryfie energetycznej.  
Dzięki takiemu układowi warstw poziom "0" mogę dać np na 25 cm od pow. gruntu + wylewka i podłoga to ok. 32 cm ponad grunt. do domku 2 schodki a podsypki + ubijania sporo mniej> 

Jak to widzicie?! :yes: 
Zaznaczam, że układ warstw jest zgodny ze sztuka budowlaną(info z muratora)!

----------

